# Ricketts Point solo mission 4/11



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I had to take Squidette out to the airport this morning, so I decided to throw the yak on the roof and fish Ricketts Point on the way home. I'm glad I did 

There were no boats in close off Ricketts when I launched at about 8am - very uncommon for this time of year. I paddled out about 100m past the marine park and started casting plastics. And kept casting. And kept casting. And didn't get so much as a hit. I put a HB on and trolled for a few hundred metres, no hits. So I started casting plastics again, and started getting these little tiny taps. Reel in and the Sp has been demolished by many tiny bites. Put on another tail, cast out again, same thing happens. :x The next time I was super quick on the strike, and reeled in a 20cm leatherjacket foul hooked through the stomach - at least I know what was eating my plastics. :roll: I ran into Gary and we paddled out a bit deeper to escape the jackets.

I put on a fresh 3" GULP minnow, flicked it out, and settled down to enjoy my mars bar.....BANG, zzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZ.......this feels big (although most fish feel pretty big on 4 pound braid), after a few minutes a lovely 36cm pinky came to the net. Next cast, same soft plastic........BANG, zzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZ....this feels bigger, after a few more minutes a 41cm fish showed itself. SWEET! I thought, that's my best fish for the season so far. Next cast, STILL the same soft plastic....BANG, zzzzZZZZZZZZZZ...gee this definately feels bigger, after lots of runs and thumping head shakes a beautifully coloured fish of 48cm came to the net. The action continued (I eventually lost that lucky soft plastic), with a final tally of 6 keepers from 36-48cm, with most in the low 40s. There were also a lot of 20-30cm throwbacks. It was pretty much a fish per cast for about an hour, until I lost the school and couldn't find it again - I wasn't too concerned as I had a good bag, and the wind was picking up. I paddled back to shore about 11am, and drove all the way home with a smile on my dial   Ricketts has been uncharacteristically quiet the past few months but it finally looks like it's starting to fire. :wink:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Good to see you get into a hot bite Jason. Well done


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Perseverance does pay off. Well done!


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Top notch Squidder!! What a hoot of a session on some cracking fish. I'm not sure what you had anticipated, but with a delayed start a sweet bag like that would probably be a very nice surprise. Do ya reckon the fish were hanging about there lately and just turned on by the conditions...or new arrivals to the reefy bits which ya promptly seduced? Catch ya tommorow for the details, no using em for squid bait though... :wink:


----------



## Steveo (Jul 28, 2006)

Nice catch Jason, It's nice to have a hot session occasionally (fishing). good to see a yac fishermen with a nice feed of fish.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks guys  Poddy, it's odd but I reckon there was a mix of resident (very dark coloured) and new run (light coloured) fish in the mix, which I think were new arrivals to Ricketts as they were schooled up pretty tight. I followed the school which moved about 500m from south to north in the hour I was with it, then I lost track of it. I think the weather definately helped to turn the fish on (rainy squalls moving through).

I've got some better on the water pics that are on my 'film' camera, which I'll hopefully develop after tomorrow's trip :wink:


----------



## zacman (Sep 30, 2006)

Geez Jason, I picked a good time to leave you and go home for some brekky - looks like you could have used some help with that snapper school. I'll see if they're still out there Sunday morning.
Cheers,
Garry


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

hey , Jason , how good is that, i would live off the memory of a morning like that forever, love the reds, my favourite fish


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Great result Jason.

Look forward to more reports & photo's as Ricketts pick up

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfHVMk4AACxfgAASYIGAELr1EgA//9/gMADW1RBRslGQH6U9T0j1PUAMm2qEU9GkxGgAAAGgA1MKek9Q0g0xNDTQ0BoCDiiF0gae3exnyjB01Kzgb1R0AQmReUawT2BebLg1Y02iqVuNTlByp0jm8QUWwogA5XguBg+zG4/HrzySWPsS5xoKIUMsLbRdVw10sd+cz15h2ufGoOlxCmUFeEQtPKxLojqQrAq5V6pqRPekDdic1ohtrgds6BJgiCODAYPHkhTWRBKz5BlvnuUAg5kY04fXqWJilCwSy4ojcKaGIKVjLC5eaSkasEkSD+LuSKcKEh46pknA


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

What a great session Jason and the 48cms in particular is a corker mate


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done Squidder. Its been quite a while they have been on the bite like that. You are certainly going to miss Ricketts.

BTW what color Gulp is working best for you.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Nic (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, those Gulp minnows are great. What colour were taking them?


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

very sweet haul Jason


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks fellas. 

Garry - I felt a bit bad that they came on the bite just after you paddled in - I'll have to get your phone number :wink:

I can't comment on whether the GULP factor made a difference as I didn't try any regular plastics, but they certainly did the job well. I took most of the bigger fish on 3" GULP minnows in Pumkinseed, but also caught a few on 3" GULP fry in Pumpkinseed (the fry look a bit like a garden worm) :wink:


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Geez Squidder I hope you left one or two for me. I'll be down on Wednesday, with a bit of luck out in the stink boat Sat n Sun.

Snapper  

 fishing Russ


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

There seems to be plenty about at the moment Russ, fish up to about 9kg being reported from PPB or Westernport according to the radio....I'm probably heading out Fri morning but don't have a spare sit on capable for PPB (otherwise I'd bring it and a spare towel along for ya). If ya need to borrow my yak on other days, give us a yell


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Great report.. what a cracker of a session..

Very nice work... got me itching to hit the water


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Great catch Jason! Were you able to follow the school around by sighting them on your sounder?

The only shame is that Squidette was off on a plane somewhere as I'm sure she would have enjoyeded that session.

I'm pondering a ridulously early start tomorrow (Tues) for another crack out wide at these cricket board score tallies that we have been hearing about off Carrum area.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi Kev, I actually didn't even take the sounder out with me  Since I got a late start I didn't really anticipate it being a 'serious' session, so I was happy just to paddle around and flick a few plastics. When I found fish I marked the location of the school relative to landmarks/marine park buoys, and followed them that way :wink:

I've heard some ridiculous stories about the fishing wide off Carrum the past few days (70 fish C&R from 1-5kg in a session :shock: ). I am tempted, but I can't resist another crack at Ricketts tomorrow morning :wink: Good luck if you get out.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

PoddyMullet said:


> There seems to be plenty about at the moment Russ, fish up to about 9kg being reported from PPB or Westernport according to the radio....I'm probably heading out Fri morning but don't have a spare sit on capable for PPB (otherwise I'd bring it and a spare towel along for ya). If ya need to borrow my yak on other days, give us a yell


I really do appreciate the offer Poddy but with the 3 boy's I'll be restricted to jetty fishing. They would skin me alive if I left em behind. Thanks again mate. I tell ya one thing I've noticed on this forum since becoming a member is we all really do have a Yak in every city of this great country. You mention that your going for a holiday and BAM someone offers you their Yak, great, really really great.

Thanks Poddy

 fishing Russ


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

PoddyMullet said:


> There seems to be plenty about at the moment Russ, fish up to about 9kg being reported from PPB or Westernport according to the radio....I'm probably heading out Fri morning but don't have a spare sit on capable for PPB (otherwise I'd bring it and a spare towel along for ya). If ya need to borrow my yak on other days, give us a yell


I really do appreciate the offer Poddy but with the 3 boy's I'll be restricted to jetty fishing. They would skin me alive if I left em behind. Thanks again mate. I tell ya one thing I've noticed on this forum since becoming a member is we all really do have a Yak in every city of this great country. You mention that your going for a holiday and BAM someone offers you their Yak, great, really really great.

Thanks Poddy

 fishing Russ


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

No worries Russ, least I could offer as the rest of akff members drink ya beer fridge dry while ya away. By the way we're outta peanuts mate, it'd be time to ring us a pizza or two now  :wink:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

A few more pics from the film I just got developed....I really must go digital soon :roll:


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Ding ding ding Jase is the king. If you're anything like me I bet you got out of that airport damn quick and Squidette had no idea why. Top stuff.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Squidette (Nov 10, 2005)

Shame I missed out on such a great session. Rather ironic though seeing as I was flying to Canberra at the time.



> If you're anything like me I bet you got out of that airport damn quick and Squidette had no idea why


I thought the quick drop off was due to the parking restrictions curbside at the airport but maybe it was due to the need to go fishing......Probably the latter.


----------



## Squidette (Nov 10, 2005)

Shame I missed out on such a great session. Rather ironic though seeing as I was flying to Canberra at the time.



> If you're anything like me I bet you got out of that airport damn quick and Squidette had no idea why


I thought the quick drop off was due to the parking restrictions curbside at the airport but maybe it was due to the need to go fishing......Probably the latter.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Smart man Jaz 8) not to worry squidette because when he comes down to visit, he can borrow my smaller yak again to even things up a bit :wink:

Milt,


----------

